# Do you buy luxury products?



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 10, 2020)

What is your favorite item to get? Is it a necklace, bracelets or diamonds?


----------



## AmberP (Dec 11, 2020)

I like bracelets, the most expensive purchase is a gold chain. Nothing else has caught my eye yet, but sometimes I look at the Chanel necklace.


----------



## BeverlyTazz (Dec 12, 2020)

AmberP said:


> I like bracelets, the most expensive purchase is a gold chain. Nothing else has caught my eye yet, but sometimes I look at the Chanel necklace.


Chanel. Excellent choice!


----------



## sanashah (Mar 15, 2022)

Yes I like Jewelries and I bought many earrings, bracelets.


----------

